

Web app listing ALL transactions between gov and private sector in Slovenia  - andraz
http://supervizor.kpk-rs.si/
Anti-corruption office in Slovenia publishes a web app that lists _all_ transactions between governmental entities and private sector from 2002 till now. With a great user interface.&#60;p&#62;They got geeks to do it right. And now shit is starting to hit the fan.
======
middayc
people are already scavenging over data and finding dubious and
interesting(funny?) transaction info

to give just two samples (on funny side) of how the data looks:

police seems to be mostly buying meat

<http://supervizor.kpk-rs.si/organ/17140/>

they smoke huge amounts of tobacco in some retirenment homes

<http://supervizor.kpk-rs.si/podj/31627528/>

Of course the real point is in exposing the corruption!

~~~
Mavrik
Union, country's largest beer brewery gets most of their (public sourced)
income from Ministry of Defense ;)

[http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&prev=_t&h...](http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=sl&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&sl=sl&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fsupervizor.kpk-
rs.si%2Fpodj%2F43304699%2F&act=url)

------
arethuza
What a great idea.

Apart from things that have a desperate need for privacy (and there really
shouldn't be that many of those) - shouldn't every single financial
transaction of every single publicly funded organisation be open to scrutiny?

~~~
mseebach
I agree in principle, but it has the downside of raising the transaction costs
significantly. When you hire someone to do a job, you need to be able rely on
their best judgment. If you're going to expect being held accountable for
buying a pencil from your brothers stationary shop, this encourages rampant
unproductive CMA.

(Not that this isn't already a problem in government organisations).

------
andraz
Twitter stream of what people are finding in the data:
<http://twitter.com/#!/search/realtime/supervizor>

------
middayc
While most gov's are locking down on people it's nice to see one (ours) that
does it's job in this one, but major instance. Do something to serve it's
people better.

~~~
babuskov
What would really be good if deals were published before any contract is
signed. That would enable fair competition.

------
robsan
We also have such a tool in Portugal for quite some time:
<http://www.base.gov.pt/_layouts/ccp/ajustedirecto/list.aspx>

A more user-friendly frontend also available at <http://transparencia-pt.org/>

------
time_child
People should not be afraid of their government. Governments should be afraid
of their people...

Great job!

------
Zomb1
This is great! If anyone has a link to a story done using this info please
share. I really hope that Slovenians find a way to export this tool to other
ex-YU republics. We _really_ need it.

~~~
babuskov
Well, we already have one in Serbia: <http://portal.ujn.gov.rs/>

~~~
Zomb1
Hm, I checked the website but only managed to find a list of ads for public
procurement. Slovenian app shows the flow of money from each particular public
office to each private company. I might be wrong though.

~~~
babuskov
Go to "search and review" and then to "public procurements".

On that page you can either search the database or click on today's data on
the right side of the screen.

------
natannikolic
That should keep Slovenia off the Anonymous radar for a while :)

